# Splwow64.exe error



## Bluking (Jun 8, 2011)

Recently, i am having problem printing my document using microsoft word 2010. In addition, i have been receiving error messages from microsoft word (Which is shown in Problem.JPG). 

Hope anyone can help me to troubleshoot the problem.

Thanks in advance:smile:


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

I had a look around for your issue and it seems that upgrading your Office 2010 32bit version to the 64bit version solves this issue. I don't have an Office 2010 disk to hand so I am unsure if this is just as simple as uninstalling the 32bit version and installing the 64bit version from the disk you bought, if indeed the disk came with both options. See here and here. Bear in mind that when switching to the 64bit version, that any add-ons you may have running will have to also work in a 64bit version.

[Edit] Just checked here, and both 32bit and 64bit versions ship on the same install DVD, so it's just a matter of uninstalling your 32bit version and reinstalling the 64bit one. Back up your pst files first though (emails) C:\Users\Your Name\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Outlook


----------

